# I feel like i am loosing my mind and going nuts



## Lisa2008 (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, were would i begin,,, i have been contemplating separation for a long time, but i have not done the move because i wanted my daughter to have her dad by her side everyday.

So you guys get the big point let me tell you the following... i was separated fo a whole year living with my mom and daughter, but decided to go back because i felt it was my husband responsability to help out with his daughter( i wrote that because my mom was overprotective with my daughter and always doing everything for her and me and i felt like we were overworking my old lady)...

i went back with my husband last October , when i got on a big fight with my mom because she did not want no one to go over her house for my birthday ...

We did the get together at my husband house ( the one that used to be my house too) ... it is a long story, but to make it short we lost that apartment and we already received a notice that we need to get out... I FELT USED because with my tax money he wanted to get a biger house with a patio that is $1550, in my opinion i think it was too much money and i get paid only 400 a week and he gets 2000 biweekly , He works in hic car so the gasoline eats his money and he works until 11 pm sometimes even 12 am...

Sorry i got all my feelings all over, but i don't know what to do...
If i go back to moms, ( i am going to ended up being her spoiled lil girl, because she does everything for me) and i feel that i need to rent my own place, but at the same time i feel scared that i may not be able to afford it...

My H AND I considered sharing the rent and renting a 2/1 , but i changed my mind and i told him NO, because i think he need to find happiness and i deserve to find someone as well...i know if i end up in the same roof, we would end up one day in bed and then preggo again  and i really don't want no more kids...

I already told my mom that we will move together, but I AM NOT FEELING THAT IDEA, i feel that i am 28 and it is time to be a matture woman...
pLEASE HELP ANY THOUGHTS WITH HELP

pS. i do see a social worker every 2 weeks, but she has always said that my H HAS ALWAYS used me and i deserve better, but i refuse to believe that, My self esteem is on the floor and i feel like a crazy roller-coaster...

HELP!!!!!


----------



## Confused-Wife (Jan 26, 2011)

Can you stay with your mom temporarily until you can save enough money to get a place of your own?

Why specifically do you not want to be married anymore?


----------



## Lisa2008 (Feb 18, 2011)

We are not longer in love,he treats me bad and he abuses me verbally, calls me fat etc and for some reason he always uses me and treaats me like a human being only when he needs something in specific...


----------



## Lisa2008 (Feb 18, 2011)

married since 2004, but i have never been happy with him at all, i lost my credit and i had to do chapter 7 because of him, he had a company and he used all my credit cards and got me in debt ...soooooo stresssssssssss...


----------

